# Caribbean Looking Triple Safe Jenny Square Case And Bezel



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

aquadive marked on ebay, if i had spares i'd jump at this, looks like one could build her up, but insert ect might be hard to find, fabricate? Rarely seen i like the oval case.


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

the bezel insert seems missing, i wrote to the seller before and he in turn asked if i got any movement for him to assembled...looks like it is a uphill task to get a complete puzzle. I was also tempted to assemble a heuer calculator with just the case but was told that calibre 15 movement is very difficult to obtain!!


----------

